Ask HN: What are your favorite non-tech podcasts? - jklein11
======
Jemaclus
POLITICS:

"Pod Save America" \- politics podcast by funny guys (former Obama staffers)

"Lovett or Leave-it" \- comedy show about politics

"Pod Save the World" \- serious podcast about world issues

Anything by Crooked Media, basically.

Also, "Stay Tuned with Preet Bharara" \- serious, smart look at current events
by former US attorney

"FiveThirtyEight Politics" \- insight into current events, with an emphasis on
polls and facts.

Politico's "Nerd Cast" \- not my favorite, but actually winds up being a bit
more conservative than the other podcasts I listen to

SORTA RANDOM:

"99% Invisible"

"The Way I Heard it" \- by Mike Rowe of Dirty Jobs fame. They're short, about
10 minutes each

"Freakonomics"

"This American Life"

"You are Not So Smart" \- dives into human biases and ways in which we really
aren't that smart

"Stuff You Should Know" \- random trivia

SERIALS:

"Serial" \- murder mystery

"S-Town" \- mystery in Alabama

"Steal the Stars" \- scifi

ARTS:

"Splathouse" \- B-movie / horror

"Writing Excuses" \- for writers, hosted by authors such as Brandon Sanderson,
Dan Wells, Howard Taylor, and Mary Robinette Kowal

"Country Gold" \- a podcast about 90s country (my guilty pleasure) hosted by
Terri Clark

------
jetti
How I Built This - This is a podcast from NPR that interviews founders of
businesses. They have had the founder of Southwest Airlines to the founder of
Atari to the founder of Chipotle. There are some tech companies involved but
it is always interesting hearing the stories of the founders on how they built
their business.

------
playing_colours
Jocko Willink podcast [http://jockopodcast.com](http://jockopodcast.com) on
discipline, leadership. I am trying to follow some of his leadership ideas and
started to do Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, and take care of my body.

------
saroele
The Becoming SuperHuman Podcast
[https://becomingasuperhuman.com/podcast/](https://becomingasuperhuman.com/podcast/)

------
open-source-ux
_50 things that made the modern economy_

This was a radio programme from the BBC which is also available to download:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04b1g3c/episodes/downloads](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04b1g3c/episodes/downloads)

The BBC has a ton of podcasts available, although some are only available to
UK listeners

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts](http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts)

------
soneca
\- " _EconTalk_ " (economy)

\- " _Conversations with Tyler_ " (economy)

\- " _99% Invisible_ " (real-world design)

\- " _Radiolab_ " (journalistic stories)

\- " _Cosmic Vertigo_ " (astronomy)

\- " _The Dice Tower_ " (boardgames)

\- " _Common Sense_ " (political commentary)

\- " _Welcome to Night Vale_ " (fiction, surreal sci-fi)

\- " _Leviathan Chronicles_ " (fiction, epic fantasy)

------
gallerdude
"Hello Internet," it's a weird meta-podcast, and I'd just call it "a love
letter to the internet." Various science/philosophical topics, but mostly it's
just about the new world that the internet has enabled.

Also, they released a vinyl episode, so I don't think I have to say anymore.

------
hitsurume
"Art of Charm" \- Used to be just about dating but now its a lifestyle podcast
that involves interviewing many different people from different fields. Love
their content and been listening for years.

------
csnewb
Iron Radio, Barbell Shrugged, Running Rogue, The Tim Ferris Show, The Joe
Rogan Experience, This American Life, Radiolab.

------
ameyades
The Joe Budden Podcast. It may be a somewhat inane pop culture podcast, but
there's something endearing about Joe.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Freelance Transformation

99% Invisible already got a few mentions, but it's so good that it's worth
mentioning again.

------
matt_the_bass
Of all the podcasts listed so far _radiolab_ is hands down my favorite.

I also like “wait wait don’t tell me”

------
fiftyacorn
Marathontalk - running, IMtalk - ironman triathlon, Lance Armstrongs podcast

------
jfaucett
1\. Waking up - Sam Harris

2\. You are not so Smart (Psychology, Bias, Cogsci)

3\. All in the mind BBC (Psychology)

4\. Buenos Dias America (north, central, and south american news, with. focus
on usa)

5\. More or less behind the statistics BBC

6\. WDR 5 Profit (west german radio, pretty neutral economics/finance
summaries and topics)

7\. Medizin und Gesundheit (Deutsche Welle)

8\. Francias Authentique (great podcast for keeping up that rusty french, with
a really great host)

------
HiroshiSan
Hardcore History for those long drives.

------
Dowwie
\- "Waking Up" by Sam Harris

\- "EconTalk" by Russ Roberts

\- "LSE Talks" by the London School of Economics

\- "Revisionist History" by Malcolm Gladwell

\- "Freakonomics"

\- "Radiolab"

\- "The Commonwealth Club Talks"

~~~
framebit
Upvote for Revisionist History. I rarely revisit episodes from a podcast, but
there are several episodes from Revisionist History that I've listened to 3 or
4 times apiece.

------
Random_Person
The only one I don't see alreadly listed:

LORE

------
pizza
chapo trap house, zero books podcast, the nostalgia trap

------
Morgangeek
"you are not so smart"

------
hvd
planet money and freakonomics.

Helps me understand how the world actually works.

------
phakding
The daily by NY Times

Radiolab

Real time with Bill Maher

Wait wait dont tell me

snap judgement

Freaknomics

------
t1k3
small town murder

